# My music



## Digital Matt (Jul 16, 2004)

Hey everyone.  I never saw this forum, because I'm blind, but just to let you all know, photography is #2 on my list, behind music.  I've been playing drums since age 3, and I've been a professional musician since 14.

Here's a link to a page on my website where you can download mp3s.  I'm a jazz musician, so be forewarned.  

http://www.anti-rejection.com/music/


----------



## danalec99 (Jul 16, 2004)

Matt, you've got some top notch photographs in your website  :shock: 

Will check out the music from home.


----------



## Digital Matt (Jul 16, 2004)

Thanks Dana


----------



## graigdavis (Jul 16, 2004)

Hey, cool stuff matt.  I still want to come down town and check the band/bands out.


----------



## vonnagy (Jul 17, 2004)

cool, i've downloaded a couple of mp3s, i haven't listened to good jazz in while... this is good stuff 8)

the website's looking good too


----------



## Digital Matt (Jul 17, 2004)

Thanks everyone.  Graig, if you check out www.clevelandbopstop.com, you'll see that I'm playing there a bunch.  That's a nice place, in fact, the nicest place in town, to hear live jazz.


----------



## santino (Jul 18, 2004)

Yo, great music! I love Jazz.
For all you jazz-lovers, here's  a site about a great band I discovered last week (modern jazz).
http://www.skalpelsound.com/


----------

